# Exposure Enduro Turbo Lithium Ion (bike light)



## serious sam (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9419

GBP289.99 or GBP379.99 (with spare batteries) Is it worth it? I kinda forget to set my keyboard to u.k. standard keyboard hence the GBP (Pounds) and cant change the setting in my PC :sick2:

Or should i get 10 Fenix L2D and mount them on my bike?

Or better.... forget bike light spent the cash on several more torches?


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 4, 2007)

hi sam,

For that kind of money, I would really look around a bit more. A single Cree light with a bit of flood and e.g. 18650 battery will cost you a fraction of this and put out the same amount of light.

Good luck,

Kees


----------



## serious sam (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with what you are saying. Too much $$ for one single light! However what other member of CPF have to say? With CREE on the market..... uh oh...


----------



## RustyKnee (Jun 4, 2007)

NOOOOOOOO don't do it. I have seen these anmd they weren;t as bright as my HID. I have modded my catete triples to be as bright as my hid with 3 seoul leds. Check out the Donotte 500l with 3 leds (either cree or seoul...can't remember).

http://www.on-one.co.uk/product-lidi500l.html

Stu


----------



## RustyKnee (Jun 7, 2007)

check this out too

http://www.nightlightning.co.nz/adventure_lighting_products.htm#Endurenz

A bit cheely claiming its up to 720 lumens....but its still a bright light and good value too. DIY options if you want to save money.

Stu


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 7, 2007)

I too was interested in these lights but I've read that they have regulation that starts off bright then dims down quickly. They do this so that they can claim bright output and long runtime.

I think you should buy two 18650 cree lights and mount those onto your bike. This will easily outperform the Enduro at a fraction of the price. 18650 batteries are available here on CPF from member AW. All you need is a paypal account.


----------



## yellow (Jun 9, 2007)

if You think You have little machining skills at least, build Yourself a Multiemitter:

F.e. from this host http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3356 together with 2 pc. 18650 Li-Ions, 
and one Shark driver, three led (Seoul or Cree) and suitable reflector/optics (all from Sandwich Shoppe)

WAY cheaper, WAY brighter, no dimishing brightness, same runtime, about same size, lighter, still a flashlight (pocketable)


----------

